# tonites killing UPDATED VIDEO on page 3



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

welp my LFS gave me this pacu to feed to my Ps
hes so much bigger then them 
i dont even think they will attack him 
but im gonna try it anyways
ill video it 
and take picts of him eaten and postem later


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Plain cruel


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

how is that cruel? it happens everyday.just nature. i cant wait to see this,


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

They probably won't even eat him.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

in nature the fish has a chance to escaspe............ its like putting you in a cage full of lions and lucking the door. still think its fair?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think your piranhas are gonna get freaked out

by the size of that thing


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

same here...see how it goes though...i dont think much will happen, i've had pacu's and silverdollars with piranhas before with no aggression...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> They probably won't even eat him.


your reds will get scared...hide in the cornor..and eventually they will start shoaling with it..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


> They probably won't even eat him.


your reds will get scared...hide in the cornor..and eventually they will start shoaling with it..
[/quote]
:nod: Then people will make fun of you because your biggest fish is a giant p*ssy!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

And people wonder why piranhas are banned in some states...


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

i doubt they will eat him, and if they do, its prob going to be a few bites, nothing to spectacular, but vid it anyway, id like to see what happens


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

the pacu might even bite them back they do have those teeth even though they arent sharp can take chunks


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

pussies. do it hemi.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

captin howdey said:


> how is that cruel? it happens everyday.just nature. i cant wait to see this,


dickhead

nature doesnt happen inside a glass box

hemi, cant wait for the video of your terrified piranha bunched in the corner of your tank.
that should be great veiwing


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

captin howdey said:


> how is that cruel? it happens everyday.just nature. i cant wait to see this,


dickhead

nature doesnt happen inside a glass box

*hemi, cant wait for the video of your terrified piranha bunched in the corner of your tank.
that should be great veiwing







*
[/quote]

Hahha i was thinking the same thing!


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> how is that cruel? it happens everyday.just nature. i cant wait to see this,


dickhead

nature doesnt happen inside a glass box

hemi, cant wait for the video of your terrified piranha bunched in the corner of your tank.
that should be great veiwing








[/quote]

dickhead,
its nature for them eat to pacus.

i will pour a lil beer on the sidewalk for this pacu


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

... Lets pretend your a pirnaha for a minute....

Expel a TON of energy after some fish with the possibility you may not catch it... or... go after some fish who is acting weird and doing death rolls.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

big Pacu !!!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

captin howdey said:


> how is that cruel? it happens everyday.just nature. i cant wait to see this,


dickhead

nature doesnt happen inside a glass box

hemi, cant wait for the video of your terrified piranha bunched in the corner of your tank.
that should be great veiwing








[/quote]

dickhead,
its nature for them eat to pacus.

i will pour a lil beer on the sidewalk for this pacu
[/quote]
So that guys tank is the rio ***** now is it?

That "pour a beer" remark makes it obvious your a little kid because no-one over the age of 16 would say anything so retarded


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> They probably won't even eat him.


your reds will get scared...hide in the cornor..and eventually they will start shoaling with it..
[/quote]
we can only hope.

still stupid


----------



## Dangerousdan (Apr 14, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> how is that cruel? it happens everyday.just nature. i cant wait to see this,


dickhead

nature doesnt happen inside a glass box

hemi, cant wait for the video of your terrified piranha bunched in the corner of your tank.
that should be great veiwing








[/quote]

dickhead,
its nature for them eat to pacus.

i will pour a lil beer on the sidewalk for this pacu
[/quote]
So that guys tank is the rio ***** now is it?

That "pour a beer" remark makes it obvious your a little kid because no-one over the age of 16 would say anything so retarded








[/quote]

Or waste good beer

Oviously these guys dont get no sex so they have to jack off to this instead.....macho dickheads


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Every time this topic comes up I just shake my head in disappointment.

Cant wait to see the vid of water and/or fish and/or glass all over the floor









btw, piranha dont attack large healthy fish in glass boxes, to attempt to drive this point into impervious skulls of stone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Do it! Do it! Do it!









In my experience, when you put in a bigger and stronger fish, they'll just eat his tail.

Eventually, the bigger fish may stress out and die, but it may never happen and you could have a new resident in your tank.

I've heard of pacus panicing and cracking the glass of their aquarium.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

acestro said:


> Cant wait to see the vid of water and/or fish and/or glass all over the floor


i was thinking the same exact thing, and i can so picture it in my head lol

it doesnt matter anyway because when the paranhas do shy away, or the tank does break, or whateverh appens, besides what he thinks is going to be a savage outcome, i will garentee we get this " i decided not to put the pacu in, because you guys where right" other than him showing us the video of his paranhas not attacking, i feel a strong predictions of no vid :rasp:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> your reds will get scared...hide in the cornor..and eventually they will start shoaling with it..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

captin howdey said:


> how is that cruel? it happens everyday.just nature. i cant wait to see this,


Get a clue-Where does this happen everyday-I don't see how this occurs in nature one bit-No glass coffin in the wild inviroment!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You'd probably be better off euthanizing him and filleting him. If you choose to, keep the scale side on (there are many nutrients in the slime and scales), and also keep the innards.

I don't think the piranhas will eat him, and even if they did kill him, you'd be left with more fish than they could eat, so you'd have to fillet him. Just fillet him to begin with, and forget about feeding him live.
~Taylor~


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Piranhas the great aggressors.. Your piranha's might take a good bite out of him but most probably won't finish the job. At this moment I have a wild dovii just dying to get to some baby rbp's I have divided off.. The predators become prey..

Only people who think this kinda sh*t is cool anymore are kids under 16 who catch a ride with mom and dad to go to the pet store to get some piranhas and smoke cheeba all day, and those who are over 16 and just plain retarded. I don't know how anyone even if they don't see it as cruel still finds this stuff entertaining. At least use something different like a human hand or an ear, your penis or something. Jeeeeezzzzzzzzz...



AKSkirmish said:


> Plain cruel


Weren't you an crosshairs's feeding large fancy goldfish and mice a couple days ago and taping it?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> how is that cruel? it happens everyday.just nature. i cant wait to see this,


Get a clue-Where does this happen everyday-I don't see how this occurs in nature one bit-No glass coffin in the wild inviroment!!!















[/quote]

I agree 100%. This just isn't "cool" anymore...







You (captin howdey) seem bent on propagating a myth...


----------



## superdavester (Jul 25, 2006)

you should cut the pacu and make it bleed







then drop it in there. its throat should do quite nicly.

p.s. dont flame me like your all doin to each other cuz my friend did this to a bass and it worked great.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

superdavester said:


> you should cut the pacu and make it bleed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel like cuttin u in the throat and thrown u out in the jungle.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> *You'd probably be better off euthanizing him and filleting him.* If you choose to, keep the scale side on (there are many nutrients in the slime and scales), and also keep the innards.
> 
> I don't think the piranhas will eat him, and even if they did kill him, you'd be left with more fish than they could eat, so you'd have to fillet him. Just fillet him to begin with, and forget about feeding him live.
> ~Taylor~


I agree.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, it is possible they will shoal with it because it is much larger...

If you want them to totally eat it... Leave the pacu out of water for a while and let him flop and gasp. Then toss him in. He will be in shock and they will go after him ASAP!!!

But... uhhh... that would be cruel...


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

do it man.

if you try to look for my topic.

the P's just ate the tail and the pacu lived for 5 days straight.

just like bullsnake said.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=125943&hl=


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't see a vid yet...so I'm sure its shoaling as we speak.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats way to much fish if they even try to eat it.







`


----------



## superdavester (Jul 25, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> you should cut the pacu and make it bleed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel like cuttin u in the throat and thrown u out in the jungle.
[/quote]

try it.







see what happens.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

welp ill tell yas what 
i dont give a dam bout no pacu
they chased him around and ate his fins 
it got boring so i tossed him into the sink 
he died

it semed like they couldnt bite his body 
they did not hide from him 
i never posted a video b4 
but i will try my best to get it on later
otherwise ill send it to someone else to post 
if it aint up by 130 am i couldnt figure it out

oh and for all the guys who cared about the pacu
he died slow 
flopping around in the sink 
i didnt/dont care 
hes not in some lake 
and they store didnt waant him no more 
they woulda tossed him in the garbage alive 
and thats just the way it is


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hemi said:


> welp ill tell yas what
> i dont give a dam bout no pacu
> they chased him around and ate his fins
> it got boring so i tossed him into the sink
> ...


So are you going to fillet him and at least save the meat so he doesn't go to waste?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

captin howdey said:


> how is that cruel? it happens everyday.just nature. i cant wait to see this,


nature is not a six foot long glass container...dogg sell the pacu for store credit at diff store thaz wrong man


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

i acutally did this a couple years ago with 7 4" piranhas.

me and my friends put the fish in the tank and they were scared. so we decided to just head out for the night, we came home to my house around 3am, it was soooooo bad.

the fish was so big, that the p's only ate out the throat. the whole tank was white, you acutally couldn't see anything, i had to do a 90 percent water change the next day, not to mention the whole place smelt.

the fish's throat was messed up pretty bad

very suprise to see my 4" p's did this, but i raised them pretty agressively


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Hemi said:


> oh and for all the guys who cared about the pacu
> he died slow
> flopping around in the sink
> i didnt/dont care
> ...


3 cheers for responsioble fish owners such as your self









If you didnt get to see the carnage you wanted and were gonna get rid of the fish anyways it would be nice if you could have atleast put it out fast. Its the lack or respect for life around here that totally disgusts me.


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

the fish died during the process..

i didn't ask my piranhas to eat out the throat, i expected them to eat the tail

regardless piranhas eat live food, *****

btw i really never watch me p's eat, and if you read a little closer up top, thats why i left for the night cause i didn't care


----------



## superdavester (Jul 25, 2006)

i just came into this little fourm and i agree with 911. piranhas should eat live food and only occasionly nonliving food. the pacu is only a fish so chillax.







i just had to throw that in.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i hope thats the link

its short cuz it wouldnt let my upload more then 100 somethingorothers


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Hemi said:


> welp ill tell yas what
> i dont give a dam bout no pacu
> they chased him around and ate his fins
> it got boring so i tossed him into the sink
> ...


in that avatar of urs, which one is u?


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

I cant think of a place in nature were humans naturally place pacus next to reds for food. I think ill naturally place my reds on the floor so my cat can hunt them!


----------



## superdavester (Jul 25, 2006)

pretty cool but is that all they did was pick him a little?

why do you guys care so much about what hemi does? are you gay? and enough of this oh, im going to put my reds on the floor and let my cat get them cuz im a moron. putting a pacu into water with a predator is not the same as taking fish out of water with a predator dumb a**. ITS JUST A FRIGGIN FISH!!!!!!!!


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Keep the insults coming it shows your intellect. There is no difference when you take a creature and throw it in a new environment with no chance to live it used to be someones pet.

Why are you here if you think its just a dumb fish? Your on a fish forum smarty pants.


----------



## superdavester (Jul 25, 2006)

correction... piranha forum... smarty pants.


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Your so smart. Piranha is a fish species.


----------



## superdavester (Jul 25, 2006)

no sh*t. but we are all talking about piranhas spacifically. do u see anyone talking about lion fish or wolf fish? *didnt think so*.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

smallmouth said:


> Your so smart. Piranha is a fish species.


ZINGGGGGGGGGGG
and hemii ur a dipshyt u noe that. If i had a pacu that big id just sell it for mad money or trade it to my lfs. What if I threw you inna pit full of hungry lions? would you like that. I aint no peta cat but theres no point in making an animal like that suffer.


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

There is other sections to this forum.

Let me ask you all this. Where do you draw the line when it comes to animal cruelty fish? What if I took a dog and fed it to some lions and video taped it. I already no what every ones gonna say its not the same. But it is its a controlled feeding giving the pray no chance its just so someone can get off on the spectacle of death.

Last but not least. Superdave is a immature turd.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yea i agree when your just doing it for the hell of it your one f*cked up cat. And by the way. When they rip into that pacu its gonna f*ck ur water baddd


----------



## superdavester (Jul 25, 2006)

dude, i said this once and i'll say it agian. ITS A FRIGGIN FISH!!!! get over it. some people like violence. and if u through someone into a pit full of lions that would be murder. feeding a fifh a fish isnt animal crulity since it is food. damb, get your facts straight man.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

did i see a pleco swimming around the bottom? LOL

...and the video was boring like 10 midgets fighting the big show


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Tattatta dfifi dif d your a turd!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superdavester (Jul 25, 2006)

last but not least, smallmouth can suck me.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ok so if i took your dogg and cut it up reall nice against its will skinned it alive and ripped it apart for "food" would ou call that animal abuse or even murder?You neda get ur facts straight dum*ss


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i only bought my Ps for the eventual killings 
time/money/space=enjoyment
ive kept oscars ciclids community all kinds cept saltwater
i had 2 Ps when i was younger 
i loved to kill pinkie mice and such 
but was to immature to keep them right 
but i always said 
i would love to have a bunch of these 
and watchem kill things 
like rabbits guinie pigs and such
my goal is to have a couple thousand gallons and a huge shoal of assorted pygos

i have never cared what the animal rights types thought/think 
you can say this pacu was/is a pet
but i bought him and know of no owner cept the store ive been going to for years
i got it for free cuz they wanted to change the tank and had no room for him 
they also knew why i was getting him 
as per the phone call of 
hey man you want that big pacu to feed your Ps
i even invited one of them over to watch
i enjoy watching Ps kill things 
its fun 
prolly the same reason i like violent movies

so to all you guys who wanna pretend they bought ps 
because there beautiful and sissy sh*t like that 
step it up and be a man 
you were and still are attracted to the thought of blood


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL you started the insults now your all upset Booo bOOO hhooo


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ok so if i took your dogg and cut it up reall nice against its will skinned it alive and ripped it apart for "food" would you call that animal abuse or even murder?You neda get ur facts straight dum*ss

whoops posted twice my bad


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> welp ill tell yas what
> i dont give a dam bout no pacu
> they chased him around and ate his fins
> it got boring so i tossed him into the sink
> ...


in that avatar of urs, which one is u?
[/quote]
all the way on the left 
in the orange shirt that says 
HEMI


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Hemi I was just expressing my opinion then Dave the turd started insulting me. For now you have every right to do what you want.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

Trigga said:


> ok so if i took your dogg and cut it up reall nice against its will skinned it alive and ripped it apart for "food" would ou call that animal abuse or even murder?You neda get ur facts straight dum*ss


man if you needed food that bad 
please feel free to eat my dog 
at least it isnt a worthless kill 
just like a cow or a chicken
and
why couldnt i grow out fish for food 
eventhough i do that with comets 
every 2 weeks 
i kill something with them


----------



## superdavester (Jul 25, 2006)

a dog is a dog and there is laws agianst killing them. a fish is a fish a there is not laws against killing them. my facts are perfectly straight. and good point Hemi, people who bought Ps for their beauty should start being a man. ITS IN OUR BLOOD DAMBIT!!

i'm done


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

its all about how much you value the animals life..some people see animals as being all the same like killing a dog is the same as killing a mouse but some people will say a dogs life is more important than a mouse and than you got the sick f*cks that dont even value human life



superdavester said:


> a dog is a dog and there is laws agianst killing them. a fish is a fish a there is not laws against killing them. my facts are perfectly straight. and good point Hemi, people who bought Ps for their beauty should start being a man. ITS IN OUR BLOOD DAMBIT!!
> 
> i'm done


I 2nd that we are men!(most of us)...i think there are laws for some fish


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Go to the middle east and fight someone who fights back then if your men


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

the only way i can become a man is to go fight in the middle east..

..since im joining the police force like my 2 brothers and lay my life down for others everyday that makes me less of a man than a soldier who does it over in the middle east??

no disrespect God Bless Our Troops!


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

There is alot of blood thirsty talk on here. WE ARE MEN WE LOVE BLOOD Blah Blah Blah bunch of wussies wanna watch helpless animals die. Bunch of men in tights on here.

Nice spin on what i said i merely meant quit getting off on animal death.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

smallmouth said:


> There is alot of blood thirsty talk on here. WE ARE MEN WE LOVE BLOOD Blah Blah Blah bunch of wussies wanna watch helpless animals die. Bunch of men in tights on here.
> 
> Nice spin on what i said i merely meant quit getting of on animal death.


im not trying to argue but why would you buy piranhas if you arent going to have live feedings once in a while.. ive been feeding my snake live rats, gerbils, hamsters for 12 years and it never gets old..

edit: i wouldnt feed my snake a rabbit because its a ball python(5ft.) which is why feeding a huge fish to smaller piranhas isnt good not for the humane reasons just common sense


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

smallmouth said:


> *there is alot of blood thirsty talk on here. WE ARE MEN WE LOVE BLOOD Blah Blah Blah bunch of wussies wanna watch helpless animals die. Bunch of men in tights on* here.
> 
> Nice spin on what i said i merely meant quit getting of on animal death.


wordd man if u love blood go join ufc...ull lose plenty off it :laugh:


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Anyway...where's the video? I wanna see it, let's get this thread back on track here. Keep the personal preferences to yourself and lets see a video!


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont have a problem with live feedings but a 12" what ever is just way out of line IMO. Unless the pred can kill it quick its retarded. His reds would have taken half a day to kill that pacu. The owner said he through it in the sink flipping around like it was nothing.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Rodgers Aquatics said:


> Anyway...where's the video? I wanna see it, let's get this thread back on track here. Keep the personal preferences to yourself and lets see a video!


the video was posted..scroll up the page


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

The vid is pathetic. like I was saying his reds would have taken half a day.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

smallmouth said:


> The vid is pathetic. like I was saying his reds would have taken half a day.


like watching that video with the 3-4 lions taking like 2 hours to take an elephant down lol


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats in the wild not in a fish tank

LOL

Were are talking about human morality not starving lions which are also endangered because of humans.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i was just talking about smaller animals taking on bigger animals for a long boring death..what he does with his pacu i wouldnt do because its a waste of my time not for the humane reasons. what hemi does is his own business.. and i have not contributed to lions being endangered


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

You brought up the lions long kill what do you want me to say?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i brought the lions up as an analogy to killing bigger prey. lions kill big elephant, piranha kill big pacu.. you brought up how they are endangered which has nothing to do with what we are talking about

edit: im not trying to argue we all have different view points on the subject so noone is going to win


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

I just through that in because of the attitude towards fish in this thread. Remember were men and they are fish and men rule the world.

He through a ridiculously size pacu in a tank with fish that would nip at it for hours before it died that's my only point. Have fun!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

smallmouth said:


> I just through that in because of the attitude towards fish in this thread. Remember were men and they are fish and men rule the world.


we dont rule the world we just dwell here.. i guess i rule my fish i mean im not the one in the tank
im done goodnite bro


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

I was jokeing man good lord!!

Please dont cry


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

smallmouth said:


> I was jokeing man good lord!!
> 
> Please dont cry


now youre talkin sh*t and have to die!


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL

Your still ignorant LOL


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

smallmouth said:


> LOL
> 
> Your still ignorant LOL


At least I can spell


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

This thread makes me want to sit on a plunger.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> This thread makes me want to sit on a plunger.


join the club with abner louima


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> This thread makes me want to* sit on a plunger*.


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL good one!!! Im gonna be a (cop some day guy).

I new I should have done spell check!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

smallmouth said:


> LOL good one!!! Im gonna be a (cop some day guy).
> 
> I new I should have done spell check!!


no need for spell check if you know how to spell .. and yea i cant wait to be a cop


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

You may learn something about life then but until then your ignorant!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> You may learn something about life then but until then your ignorant!!


It's YOU'RE as in "you are" (The contraction) Not your.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

smallmouth said:


> You may learn something about life then but until then your ignorant!!


dont know what to say so you just keep calling me ignorant..grow the f*ck up


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i dont know what to say on this thread, apart from guess what he has fed the pacu to his P's so there aint nothing we can do about it,

I dont agree with feeding ahuge fish like that to a small shoal but i do agree with live feeding, as i do this once a month.............

but TBH there are still too many teenage muppets on this site who dont know what fish keeping is about..............


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i knew this is how this thread would end up ...........

feeding a massive pacu is no different then feeding a goldfish or a rat or anything else for that matter who cares, im sure the fish fillets people feed their piranha's were killed in the most humane manner as to not piss anyone off especially the few tree huggers we have here

the way i see it is if you don't agree with it or dont like it dont watch it period

there is no point argueing with everybody and makeing your point when it is obviously not going to change anyones mind about anything , people are going to still do live feedings

i agree with live feedings as long as they are done responsibly with quarantine etc.

i loved the vid it was like attack of the midgets lol


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

humpy_3 said:


> i knew this is how this thread would end up ...........
> 
> feeding a massive pacu is no different then feeding a goldfish or a rat or anything else for that matter who cares, im sure the fish fillets people feed their piranha's were killed in the most humane manner as to not piss anyone off especially the few tree huggers we have here
> 
> ...


SORRY DONT MEAN TO BE ARGUMENTATIVE BUT, you stated "there is no point in argueing with everybody and makin your point"

And isnt this you making your point................you said you agree with the live feeding so you have made your point..............

remember this is a open forum so all people have a right to express thier own opinion, but i do agree with you about the video, if people dont like it then they shouldnt watch it,

but they can still have their say..........


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Hemi, your video sucked, thanks for wasting our time


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

i really can't believe you guys are still arguing about this

get over it, go outside and do something for yourselfs fagets

i'm sure hemi didn't do it jsut to see violence, alot of people have been experimenting with fish's for along time

and if you guys knew things about the smaller fishes in this world, pacu, p's whatever it is, they don't even feel much pain when there going through death because there to low of a life form

dolphins, seals, sharks, etc they know whats going on


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

911 said:


> i really can't believe you guys are still arguing about this
> 
> get over it, go outside and do something for yourselfs fagets
> 
> ...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

911 said:


> i really can't believe you guys are still arguing about this
> 
> get over it, go outside and do something for yourselfs fagets
> 
> ...


There is always one person who has to come on and start throwing the insults around.........

there is a huge difference in giving your opinin and calling everybody *******...............

people like you should be banned from this site...........


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

dezboy said:


> i really can't believe you guys are still arguing about this
> 
> get over it, go outside and do something for yourselfs fagets
> 
> ...


There is always one person who has to come on and start throwing the insults around.........

there is a huge difference in giving your opinin and calling everybody *******...............

people like you should be banned from this site...........








[/quote]

I 2nd that..not just on this thread but many others


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

94NDTA said:


> They probably won't even eat him.


your reds will get scared...hide in the cornor..and eventually they will start shoaling with it..
[/quote]
:nod: Then people will make fun of you because your biggest fish is a giant p*ssy!
[/quote]


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Topic moved








to 
Piranha Pictures and Videos

with a moderator's wish to keep flaming and insulting as down as possible.

Harry


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

Rodgers Aquatics said:


> Anyway...where's the video? I wanna see it, let's get this thread back on track here. Keep the personal preferences to yourself and lets see a video!


its on page 3 man
i did do it to watch what happens

my Ps are like a video game to me 
for alll my time and effort 
i want enjoyment
my tank is in the basement 
and i dont sit and watch it alot 
so when i do i want to be entertained 
just like turning on the tv
i love to see the blood come out of a kill and mix with the water
i love to see the fish struggle to get away

and now that i figured out how to post vids 
you guys can expect alot more
there are alot of goldfish/comet vids i have 
but the larger ciclid type fish will be comeing more now that my fish are bigger

im actually gonna sift through my vids and post a few today or tonite 
i just wish i could find a way to post longer vids


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't understand what is the big deal. He got a pacu from the local lfs and he fed it to his ps. If you don't like live feeding then stay away from this thread and stop flaming. It's his fish and he does whatever he wants with it.

Hater


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> i brought the lions up as an analogy to killing bigger prey. lions kill big elephant, piranha kill big pacu.. you brought up how they are endangered which has nothing to do with what we are talking about
> 
> edit: im not trying to argue we all have different view points on the subject so noone is going to win










I think your anology is PERFECT! Lions, like piranha are oppertunistic feeders. Neither will usually hunt healthy animals. Both will select the sick. injured or dying. While a lion may take down an elephant, they cant take down a healthy full grown bull elephant. So ya, your lion anaolgy was perfect.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Hemi said:


> so to all you guys who wanna pretend they bought ps
> because there beautiful and sissy sh*t like that
> step it up and be a man
> you were and still are attracted to the thought of blood


Please do not categorize all members of this site. I bought my fish because of a fasicnation with the beauty of the species, NOT for "blood" or "carnage".

I HAVE NEVER, and WILL NEVER, feed my fish anything that is living.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Hater said:


> I don't understand what is the big deal. He got a pacu from the local lfs and he fed it to his ps. If you don't like live feeding then stay away from this thread and stop flaming. It's his fish and he does whatever he wants with it.
> 
> Hater


Hmmm, really? Comments like "after it was tortured by my fish I threw it in the sink and let it suffer". Feed live food, i dont care. But when you feed something to watch it suffer thats straight f*cking sick. I enjoy this hobby very much and dont need people such as hemi being responsible for my hobby to be federally banned. Not gonna happen? Tell 95% of the southern states that.


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

It was a pointless video and this is a stupid thread !! everyone is just insulting each other. What is the point of putting a fish that big with such smaller ones? I certainly don't care about the Pacu, but wouldn't of it been better if it were smaller or the Piranhas were bigger. At least they would of eatin it and made the video more interesting.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And it wouldn't have suffocated to death.

I don't believe for a second that the store's owners or workers would've tossed it into the garbage alive and, if they did, the store should lose its license to sell pets. Period...end of story.


----------



## bigJohnson (Jun 5, 2006)

Rodgers Aquatics said:


> Anyway...where's the video? I wanna see it, let's get this thread back on track here. Keep the personal preferences to yourself and lets see a video!


I agree! You people need to find something more productive to do with your live's then sit here and argue with a guy that's trying to feed a pacu to his p's. Quit calling him a retard and disrespecting him. If you dont like then LEAVE! You dont even need to be in this thread if you're just gonna dissrespect him! Lets see the video!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

How about being mad at petstores for STILL SELLING PACUS and cute little Red Tailed Cat fish....oscars...eh...but they are a problem where I live as well.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't disagree with you on that, Lou, nor would I disagree with saying that if they sold them, they should give accurate info on the potential size (not just 6" like Wal-Mart used to say, etc.)


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

bigJohnson said:


> Anyway...where's the video? I wanna see it, let's get this thread back on track here. Keep the personal preferences to yourself and lets see a video!


I agree! You people need to find something more productive to do with your live's then sit here and argue with a guy that's trying to feed a pacu to his p's. Quit calling him a retard and disrespecting him. If you dont like then LEAVE! You dont even need to be in this thread if you're just gonna dissrespect him! Lets see the video!
[/quote]

I agree 100 %


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Anyway...where's the video? I wanna see it, let's get this thread back on track here. Keep the personal preferences to yourself and lets see a video!


I agree! You people need to find something more productive to do with your live's then sit here and argue with a guy that's trying to feed a pacu to his p's. Quit calling him a retard and disrespecting him. If you dont like then LEAVE! You dont even need to be in this thread if you're just gonna dissrespect him! Lets see the video!
[/quote]

I agree 100 %
[/quote]

sorry but if the guy had been cool in the first place and not decided to let a fish suffer then maybe he would have not got burned so much......................

If people used thier brains once in a while then maybe threads like this wouldnt kick off like they do.......

People on this site know we have other members who dont like stuff like what has been said...Like making it suffer in the sink etc..............

It seems like these people are been looked down upon cos they have thier own moral values....and every person on this site has thier own opinion and they have thier right to express it......

Then i dont mean it is ok to use bad language towards another member.......just cos they dont have the same view point...........

What is all this f****t crap about, i know 2 gay men and to be honest id rather talk to them rather than talk to alot of the childish people on this site............

TO SUM-----TO MANY TEENAGERS AND IRRESPONSIBLE FISH KEEPERS.............


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

This is an endless discussion equal to soooooo many others on this board.

You guys can keep flaming and bashing him for what he did, but I really don't understand that you guys can't understand that HE DOES NOT GIVE A sh*t!?

Stop wasting your time guys...

I'm totally neutral to the feeding. Allthough the sink sh*t, IMO you could atleast just hit him in the head, or smashed him with a 50lbs stone, or whatever...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> You may learn something about life then but until then your ignorant!!


It's YOU'RE as in "you are" (The contraction) Not your.:rasp:
[/quote]

CROSSHAIR...the more Im on this site, the more I see that we think alike!!! That was what I kept referring to pigs as in the "why i hate cops" thread. I believe my exact term was "glorified tax collector". When are you going to do the tarantula feeding?

Tom


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> Plain cruel


Weren't you an crosshairs's feeding large fancy goldfish and mice a couple days ago and taping it?
[/quote]

That was him not me-My camera was being used-yes!!!!







He will even tell you himself,I do not have the heart for that!!!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

lol my bad... thats awsome


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lol?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

For all you crying, "its his fish let him do as he pleases"... Thats fine, but this is MY hobby also and I enjoy it being legal. Irresponsible fish keeping will only result in negative effects. This isnt about live feeding... What dont you all get?


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> For all you crying, "its his fish let him do as he pleases"... Thats fine, but this is MY hobby also and I enjoy it being legal. Irresponsible fish keeping will only result in negative effects. This isnt about live feeding... What dont you all get?


Would you cry out so loud every time someone feeds feeders? Or is it that sink-episode you're mainly referring to?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah, i think everybody should get all "boohoo waaaa" wet in their panties and teary eyed because those piranhas ALMOST ate the ENTIRE anal fin off that pacu... seriously they cant do sh*t so why does everybody bitch? your critisizm on the internet wont change what somebody else does across the world, country, state or street... i never said i agree with this but i think all the negative nancys should keep their opinions to themselves

its just a buzzkill.....that is all


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow. Walk away.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DepH said:


> yeah, i think everybody should get all "boohoo waaaa" wet in their panties and teary eyed because those piranhas ALMOST ate the ENTIRE anal fin off that pacu... seriously they cant do sh*t so why does everybody bitch? your critisizm on the internet wont change what somebody else does across the world, country, state or street... i never said i agree with this but i think all the negative nancys should keep their opinions to themselves
> 
> its just a buzzkill.....that is all


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

hey big boy.

this is life, i hate it when cruel things happen to animals too, but i don't go out and make a big deal out of it. there really isn't anything you can do, grow up get use to it and focus on bigger things.

sorry to break it to you, but bigger sh*t out there than this 1 fish dying

and livefeeding isn't really that cruel, it happens in the life cycle

maybe if he was pouring gas on a cat or something, i guess it would be ok for you to cry, but thats not happening in this case is it


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

bottom line, its his fish, he can do whatever the f*ck he wants to do

HOWEVER

i do not agree with it, but it is also not my place to tell him what he can and cannot do


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

911 said:


> hey big boy.
> 
> this is life, i hate it when cruel things happen to animals too, but i don't go out and make a big deal out of it. there really isn't anything you can do, grow up get use to it and focus on bigger things.
> 
> sorry to break it to you, but bigger sh*t out there than this 1 fish dying


Hey kid... I hate to break it to you but like ive said now 10x in the thread alone this isnt about animal cruelty or feeding live. Let me break it down for you in simple terms.

piranhas have bad reps

sh*t like this gives anti-piranha peeps fuel for their fire

these same people want to get piranhas banned

I dont want them banned

irresponsible sh*t like the above will do that

i get upset

This website is to spread knoweldge and UNDERSTANDING about piranhas. sh*t like this does not help our cases. Thanks for your understanding. If you still dont get what im saying you can PM me because im done posting in this crap topic.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> This website is to spread knoweldge and UNDERSTANDING about piranhas. sh*t like this does not help our cases. Thanks for your understanding. If you still dont get what im saying you can PM me because im done posting in this crap topic.


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well said, so right, but i still dont think we should be bitching at him, his P's, his pacu, his choice, but it doesnt help the people who say piranha's are man eating and should be banned!!!!!!!


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

WOOOOWWWW

feeding live fish to piranhas is going to get the piranhas SPEICIES ban, you honestly don't have any idea what the hell your talking about.

something that would get piranhas banned.... is if they were to attack a human and someone got hurt out of it.

hell look at the pitbull, yes more vicious than a piranha you idiot, and people still have them.

you are a nut big boy


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

911 said:


> WOOOOWWWW
> 
> feeding live fish to piranhas is going to get the piranhas SPEICIES ban, you honestly don't have any idea what the hell your talking about.
> 
> ...


I know I said I was done but a comment like this deserves a reply.

Please, 911.. Tell me in what state a human was eaten alive by a piranha? Florida? Texas? Alabama?

These fish are banned because or ignorance... the same ingorance they you spew from your mouth.

Pitbull? Where did I mention a pittbull or where did I ever once say pinrahas are vicvious? 
You may WANT your piranha to be vicious... but in reality it isnt.

Now im really done... that is unless you want to make another ignorant comment.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

911 said:


> WOOOOWWWW
> 
> feeding live fish to piranhas is going to get the piranhas SPEICIES ban, you honestly don't have any idea what the hell your talking about.
> 
> ...


You truely have no clue of what you speak of!!!!!oh yeah this isn't debateable :rasp:


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

i meant to put " feeding live fish to piranhas is going to get the piranhas SPEICIES ban" because thats what your trying to state

piranhas won't get banned nation wide

just calm down, go read all the another post and reply so you can tally your something thousand posts

or you can grow up, face reality, get laid and fit in with the rest of society

till than people will just assume your a fagget


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

911 said:


> i meant to put " feeding live fish to piranhas is going to get the piranhas SPEICIES ban" because thats what your trying to state
> 
> piranhas won't get banned nation wide
> 
> ...


have we touced a nerve-Oh yeah name calling wont get you n e where either-it only shows your intelligents(which isn't much too boot)!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

911 said:


> i meant to put " feeding live fish to piranhas is going to get the piranhas SPEICIES ban" because thats what your trying to state
> 
> piranhas won't get banned nation wide
> 
> ...












And im just gonna assume your some young kid that cant grasp simple concepts and have HORRIBLE reading comprehension.









Oh and I know your a teeny bopper because you cant discuss something w/o resorting to pathetic name calling.


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

not really name calling. used one word and the rest was reality for you guys.

sorry guys, grow up

i meant to put " feeding live fish to piranhas is going to get the piranhas SPEICIES ban" because thats what your trying to state

piranhas won't get banned nation wide

just calm down, go read all the another post and reply so you can tally your something thousand posts

or you can grow up, face reality, get laid and fit in with the rest of society

till than people will just assume your a fagget

please read what i said, cause i said thats what society probably assume of you guys.
i can already tell this from what you guys have written and the way your acting.
you guys must not fit very well in society huh?


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

what the hell did hemi start???? lol this isnt that serious, just everyone be quiet already lol, he did it, the pacu , is dead, whether you agree with it or not, it happend, so stop bitching about it or calling names or whatever, its retarded, go do something thats beneficial to your brain, because this thread is making us all dumber


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

haha


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

captin howdey said:


> how is that cruel? it happens everyday.just nature. i cant wait to see this,


so do car crashes but you wouldnt want to cause one on purpose !


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

911, talking like you're an expert and then repeatedly misspelling "*****" (sic) and calling it a "Speicies Ban" (sic, again) on Piranhas when it would actually be a ban on three or more GENERA (and possibly the whole of a SUBFAMILY, Serrasalminae) doesn't help your case.


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

lets see the video of what happens already, hopefuly some carnage


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The video is on page 3.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

How is feeding live to a piranha going to get them banned Exodus? If that was the case, then Oscars, Jack Daniels and all other fishes who are carnivorious would get banned too.

I think piranhas are banned from some states because people are ignorant and because some people release them in local river. Maybe the goverment is more afraid of that than some live feeding.

I get what you are saying about the sink thing. It was cruel but who cares, their are american soldiers dying in Iraq for no reason. To me, that is more important then some pacu dying ona sink.

Dude relax, take a chill pill and get laid.

Hater

P.S.I'm not a child so you don;t have to assume.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

Hater said:


> How is feeding live to a piranha going to get them banned Exodus? If that was the case, then Oscars, Jack Daniels and all other fishes who are carnivorious would get banned too.
> 
> I think piranhas are banned from some states because people are ignorant and because some people release them in local river. Maybe the goverment is more afraid of that than some live feeding.
> 
> ...


lmao what the hell is a jack daniels???
dont you mean jack dempsey?








anyway that was the most boring vid i ever saw,


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

superdavester said:


> i meant to put " feeding live fish to piranhas is going to get the piranhas SPEICIES ban" because thats what your trying to state
> 
> piranhas won't get banned nation wide
> 
> ...


Yeah, you probably wont last either









I recently went to the state senate in Louisiana to fight a potential ban on ALL constrictor snakes (yes, ALL). Government types are easily scared by stupid stories like this, they are not as sharp as we'd like to think.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i can get 4 more pacus 
from the same store 
maybe ill gettem and releasem into the local lake 
that would be responceable
without letting my Ps feed on there fins 
these pacus are in a 220gal tank 
theres a large gurami a 2 foot red tail cat 2 large oscars 1flowerhorn 
and a few other catfish type fish 
the guy wants to free the tank 
he told me he was gonna empty the tank 
and toss the fish into the dumpster
screw wasten time being nice to a fish and uthenising them 
there useless 
noone wants large fish 
ill be getting a few of the other fish to toss in my tank 
and im still gonna lettem die slow and long 
just like when i go fishing and toss my catch in an empty cooler

you guys who cant grasp this 
are the guys who avoid animals running across the street 
i seen a 6 year old get killed cuz some old lady tryed to not hit a cat 
i hope that cat cured aids or cancer 
cuz that kid was pretty smart 
he allready skipped a grade 
and was on the sidewalk riding his bike 
but long live the animals 
especially fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> and im still gonna lettem die slow and long
> just like when i go fishing and toss my catch in an empty cooler
> 
> you guys who cant grasp this
> ...


Hemi, words cant describe how many of my brain cells died when I read this post.









I think you need to go to the beach...









....the freshwater beach!!!

MUHAHAHAHAHAHA :rasp:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Live feedings just perpetuate the myth that these fish are mindless killers and will eat anything and everything....that is how it contributes to them being banned or getting banned in some states. People think that if these fish are released in the wild they will a) eat people and b) alter or destroy the environment by decimating the local wildlife. Of course neither of these are true..however...by creating live feeding videos you are saying "yeah....look what my fish can do" and that can be used to show that given the chance these fish will eat and destroy anything they can catch.

Take 12 people who know nothing about piranhas (which is 99.99% of the population). Put them in a room and show them a bunch of live feeding videos. Then ask them if these fish should be legal to keep in their state...with the risk that they could be released in the wild..... and what do you think the answer will be? You also have to remember that this isnt their hobby. They dont keep piranhas as pets....so their life will not change one way or the other. Can you honestly say that anyone on that panel will say "Of course we should allow them to be purchased by kids as pets!!!!"

When they attempted to outlaw them in Oregon a couple years ago there were exactly 3 of us that went to testify against it.....only 3. The reason they wanted them banned was because F & W was tired of getting calls about why they were legal and the public perception of these fish. I dont know how it would have turned out if we hadnt been there to tell them the facts about these fish and not just the myth. My point is that you better not kid yourself into thinking that your state officials care about the true facts of these fish...they are more concerned about what the public thinks about them...those are the people that vote...and those are the people that will view a live feeding and see it as further justification to ban this killer fish.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good post GG.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

man i posted this because
ive seen mice and large goldfish killed so many times its boring
and how come the snakedheads eating the redtail cat didnt get this kind of sh*t 
its all the same

i could understand if i tossed a dog in there or a cat
or something bigger 
or a human baby 
then it would be like 
WO man FTW 
but tis just a big fish

i think if i ever do build my 3000gallon tank 
im just gonna get 2 bonnethead sharks
least then i can not hear alot of this crying 
and maybe when i go catch a snapper and live feed no one will piss on it


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

redpiranhas4 said:


> How is feeding live to a piranha going to get them banned Exodus? If that was the case, then Oscars, Jack Daniels and all other fishes who are carnivorious would get banned too.
> 
> I think piranhas are banned from some states because people are ignorant and because some people release them in local river. Maybe the goverment is more afraid of that than some live feeding.
> 
> ...


lmao what the hell is a jack daniels???
dont you mean jack dempsey?








anyway that was the most boring vid i ever saw,
[/quote]








Sorry


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn man can the video be longer?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hemi said:


> man i posted this because
> ive seen mice and large goldfish killed so many times its boring
> and how come the snakedheads eating the redtail cat didnt get this kind of sh*t
> its all the same
> ...


I find all of the 'dramatic' feeding vids juvenile and boring to be honest. Misplaced aggression, so what else is new with teens and people who havent grown out of their teenage issues. No biggie, just not something I 'get'... And when I go fishing or get fish samples they go into ice water and are knocked out FAST.

When you have a choice to be cruel or not and choose cruel...

eh, if you're a moral individual you can finish that sentence...


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Weak ass fish. I've seen move aggressive Gold fish. GL with those [email protected]


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

piranhas are weak. even if they are banned no one really will care, theres always ways to get them.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

alcas74 said:


> Weak ass fish. I've seen move aggressive Gold fish. GL with those [email protected]


The fish isn't the problem-it was what they were fed!!!!!!!!I bet there not pussies when something of equal size is put in with them!!!







Just my 2 cents though!!


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

to tell you the truth, i like them but i hate the way pygo's only act in groups....sorta like mexicans they have to go get there "ese's" to back them up. won't fight alone


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

911 said:


> to tell you the truth, i like them but i hate the way pygo's only act in groups....sorta like mexicans they have to go get there "ese's" to back them up. won't fight alone


Yeah, courage and pride is a big factor a piranha's life....


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow 9 pages of BS.. Few good responses, GG being the major one.

As far as the 3000g tank with pygos good luck with that, it would be a huge waste as 20 pygos do the same thing as 5.. Hell put it at floor level maybe your kid will fall in.. I mean we got piranhas because we wanted to see them tear stuff apart right? For entertainment and enjoyment?

I don't have a problem with you feeding the pacu, I think it's dumb but all that aside I think your retarded for getting some kind of enjoyment out of live feeding. Because IMO how is live feeding a fish any different then watching a pitbull attack a person or anything else that seems way different but is the same at it's root.

I think you're sooooo bored because you don't have a job and mooch off your wife.. just mo.. Maybe if you got a job you'd stop puffing cheeba and grow up.

superdavester: You're keeping 2 1" reds in a 20g wanting to feed them hamburger. I don't think you have any fishkeeping advice to give..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

....Zing!!!.....

owch!


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i think your piranhas are gonna get freaked out
> 
> by the size of that thing










agreed


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> And people wonder why piranhas are banned in some states...


.....piranha arent banned because people feed them fish....... they are banned in some states because they dont want invasive specie messing up the eco system


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

BLUEDIAMONDRHOM said:


> And people wonder why piranhas are banned in some states...


.....piranha arent banned because people feed them fish....... they are banned in some states because they dont want invasive specie messing up the eco system
[/quote]

excatly... like the snakehead :nod:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yo hemi no offence man but thats the sh*tiest feeding tape i have EVER seen.


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Your so smart. Piranha is a fish species.


ZINGGGGGGGGGGG
and hemii ur a dipshyt u noe that. If i had a pacu that big id just sell it for mad money or trade it to my lfs. What if I threw you inna pit full of hungry lions? would you like that. I aint no peta cat but theres no point in making an animal like that suffer.








[/quote]

go to ebay they got a pacu about 3 times that buy it now for 5$


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

BLUEDIAMONDRHOM said:


> And people wonder why piranhas are banned in some states...


.....piranha arent banned because people feed them fish....... they are banned in some states because they dont want invasive specie messing up the eco system
[/quote]

Totally 100% WRONG. They are banned because of ignorance. The fact is a piranha can survive year round in MAYBE 1% of the CONUS land mass, yet they are banned in almost 50% of the states? 
Now ask yourself what is the root of the ignorance?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

man i know why Ps are sorta illegal in NY
there affraid some tuff guys will gettem 
and use them to dispose of bodies
theres really no other reason as far as i can see

and my video was definetly boring 
and not as good as some of the mice ones 
but i did it and the outcome was not what the majority thought
(i also made close to 50 bucks in bets)
they did not shy away from it (second in most thoughts)
they did not shoal with it (wich is what most thought would happen)
and they definetly wanted to kill it (last with only 2 people thinking)

the hole tape was 40 minuites long 
i just couldnt post the hole thing 
and im not sitting here for ever trying to clip parts together

i also could have ****** out and not posted it cuz it sucked 
but i knew a few people would like it 
just the sheer size diffrence is exciting

and to whoever said 20 pygos and 5 pygos are the same 
HAHAHAHAHAHA
if i tossed that pacu into a 3000 gallon with 150+assorted pygos 
it woulda been alot more fun 
like i said b4 
my fish are my entertainment 
there like baseball players, horse racen horses, dogs in dog fights,boxers, golf, anything called sport

and if thats not a reason to keep them 
i guess ill stop doing water changes 
and feeding them 
cuz im a bad fish keeper


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

alcas74 said:


> Weak ass fish. I've seen move aggressive Gold fish. GL with those [email protected]


HHAHAHAHHAAH yea i know rite


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> And people wonder why piranhas are banned in some states...


.....piranha arent banned because people feed them fish....... they are banned in some states because they dont want invasive specie messing up the eco system
[/quote]

Totally 100% WRONG. They are banned because of ignorance. The fact is a piranha can survive year round in MAYBE 1% of the CONUS land mass, yet they are banned in almost 50% of the states? 
Now ask yourself what is the root of the ignorance?
[/quote]
Snakeheads are a federal ban because of what they could do...Piranhas are state regulated because of ignorance. If there was a chance they could become an invasive species they would be federally regulated. 90% of the area they are banned in they pose no threat to the ecosystem......exactly like Exodus said....so why exactly would they be banned?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, this post has been up 2 days and already, 173 posts! but 173 post of bs. whens tha video coming!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> wow, this post has been up 2 days and already, 173 posts! but 173 post of bs. whens tha video coming!


Read the darn title of the topic please!!!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

starve the reds for a week or two. and cut the pacus tail off and feed him to them.. lolz


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i made it all the way to page 5...


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Still going? LOL, I received my typical you cant spell and your dumb comments. Lock this crap and lets get on with life.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

smallmouth said:


> Still going? LOL, I received my typical you cant spell and your dumb comments. Lock this crap and lets get on with life.


yeah you cant spell someone proved that on the piranha steroid thread also.


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> Still going? LOL, I received my typical you cant spell and your dumb comments. Lock this crap and lets get on with life.


yeah you cant spell someone proved that on the piranha steroid thread also.
[/quote]

WOW you never stop to bad your?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

smallmouth said:


> Still going? LOL, I received my typical you cant spell and your dumb comments. Lock this crap and lets get on with life.


yeah you cant spell someone proved that on the piranha steroid thread also.
[/quote]

WOW you never stop to bad your?
[/quote]








.. you still make no sense.


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

You still have no point. But I guess thats why you wanna be a cop!

You are way too serious and insulting to ever make it as a cop. You need to chill.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

haha i love gg and exodus comments.

there talking about it, like this is the *war on terror*.
haha


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

IT IS WAR ON TERROR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

BLUEDIAMONDRHOM said:


> Your so smart. Piranha is a fish species.


ZINGGGGGGGGGGG
and hemii ur a dipshyt u noe that. If i had a pacu that big id just sell it for mad money or trade it to my lfs. What if I threw you inna pit full of hungry lions? would you like that. I aint no peta cat but theres no point in making an animal like that suffer.








[/quote]

go to ebay they got a pacu about 3 times that buy it now for 5$
[/quote]
really well there pretty rare for sale where i live and cost a little less than a red belly for 2"ers in the only place ive seen them.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

What is the most posts on one thread? this one has a buttload!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

911 said:


> haha i love gg and exodus comments.
> 
> there talking about it, like this is the *war on terror*.
> haha


Unfortunately you dont have the intelligence to understand our comments. Looks like this thread has run its course...and beyond.

Closed.


----------

